# Neclear



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

*Nuclear*

Why do they say that a ship is nuclear powered and as such use the abbreviation N.S (eg. N.S. SAVANNAH) when they are not? The old stile Doxford ships,where mostly steam accept for the main engine but were still M.S.and it was clarified as sea time towards your ticket.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I think that a distinction must be made on the importance of a particular feature (although, as I pointed out ships are almost never registered as anything but the name without qualification).

For instance if I said my central heating was steam that would be in the realms of the probable. At least my neighbours (or more likely fellow tenants) would not be uneasy. That would not describe the heat source though. If I declare my heating to be nuclear then I can imagine a few more would take notice (or take flight) .

What of a title for a vessel powered by a Scott-Still engine?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

It is some years since I saw one but I seem to recall that the Registration Do***ent - (A huge sheet which was almost impossible to photocopy) had as a sub line: 'Means of Propulsion'.

I think that such things as 'Oil fired steam turbine' would have been inserted; In which case the vessel then being know as TSS. 
But, as Varley says, that was not the ship's name it was just the second line to _describe_ the ship. 

Nuclear Powered Ship (or submarine) is something that chimes with the public and for that reason seems to be discriminated. 

The means of raising steam in a boiler in order to drive a turbine or reciprocating engine are not otherwise distinct - One does not normally differentiate between a ship burning coal from one burning oil or wood or LPG or whatever. 

Motor vessel (in modern terms) - It could in theory either mean the Diesel engine driving the alternator, or the electric motor driving the propeller.(==D)(Bounce)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Everytime I see the title of this thread I read 'Necrophilia.' I suppose there might be some who see that as having a similar meaning to 'Nuclear.' [=P]


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Trains are usually described as such e.g.diesel electric,steam, diesel or electric where as most of the modern cruse ships are classified as M.S. although as you suggest and not D.E.eg. S.S. CANBERRA (propelled by a motor),M.S. QUEEN ELIZABETH and all ships steam or sail around the world. Since the fuel of the future is LNG will the engineers be called gas fitters or will they be just cooking on gas.


----------

